# Bulova Surveyor



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Scored this from an online pawn shop for $85 bucks...


----------



## notezildjian (Mar 6, 2015)

lol it so beautiful


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice looking watch for a great deal. Congrats


----------

